# The A Watchman Post something Nice Thread



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

In this thread we Practice saying nice things about the poster ABOVE us. Since @A Watchman is in the thread title I will start with Him.

He REALLY has been trying to FIND nice things to say.

As a side note lets try not to make this a Passive/Aggressive exercise. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Malcolm Reynolds nickname is Captain Tight Pants. This leaves a lot up to the imagination. All good things though, I'm sure.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

The patrioteer is very brave to show up with that cute avatar!


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> The patrioteer is very brave to show up with that cute avatar!


See that's something nice, I knew you guys/gals could do it...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Have A Nice Day!!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Since the last two MENSA board members couldn't follow the rules of the game, let me get it back on track.
Ahem: Arizona Rancher is always helpful with poultry questions and Mr Mills always tries to offer a welcome to new people.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

You can always count on Coastie Dad for his biting sarcasm... thanx CD, very entertaining! *Ahem* however, he too has violated the rules of the thread by doing so, and can therefore hardly claim to be "getting it back on track".


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Coastie dad is very good at following the rules and only was slightly passive/aggressive.










edit: crap, ya posted while I was looking for gif.

StratMaster is very good at telling other folks they broke the rules while breaking the rules.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

MountainGirl said:


> The patrioteer is very brave to show up with that cute avatar!


Aww shucks. It's a good thing it only shows me from the waist up. :tango_face_grin:

Ooops, off track again.

Malcolm is good enough, smart enough, and gosh darn it people like him!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> Since the last two MENSA board members couldn't follow the rules of the game, let me get it back on track.
> Ahem: Arizona Rancher is always helpful with poultry questions and Mr Mills always tries to offer a welcome to new people.


 Maybe next time you get it back on track, you could include me in that.

Oh crap. Now I gotta think of something nice to say about patrioteer again..hmmm...

He has a keen grasp on the subtle.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Mountain Girl has a nice cabin and can only imagine curling up to the fire with that one...


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Stowing always makes me laugh and think


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

.......


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I think all of you guys and gals are just swell, it's just that some of ya are smarter than the others. Of course, I leave it up to you to decide for yourselves which side you choose to reside on. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Folks always need "A Watchman" on the wall.

Glad we got one, . . . especially one that I usually agree with.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Dwight always delivers His message.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Dwight always delivers His message.[/QUOTE @dwight55 is like Jesus' UPS man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Squatch is too good for California.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I like pie!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Inor never makes the post about himself and always follows the rules.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Inor said:


> I like pie!


_Scratching head_


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Annie is the best at italicization of head scratching.










even if she cant follow the rules.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Malcom Renolds said:


> Annie is the best at italicization of head scratching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Malcom Renolds, that's the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me. _Running the to bedroom in tears and slamming the door. _


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> Since the last two MENSA board members couldn't follow the rules of the game, let me get it back on track.
> Ahem: Arizona Rancher is always helpful with poultry questions and Mr Mills always tries to offer a welcome to new people.


SEE? That is what I mean by irony, people use it here, and sarcasm too. Good show Coastie dad.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> Inor never makes the post about himself and always follows the rules.


Not so sure about that but, okay...


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

You're supposed to say something nice about the person above you.

Inor always tips well and is never late on his subscription payment to Huffington Post.

See how easy that was?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> You're supposed to say something nice about the person above you.
> 
> Inor always tips well and is never late on his subscription payment to Huffington Post.
> 
> See how easy that was?


When using a public restroom, @Coastie dad always hits the urinal, but when he does flood the floor it is due to his excellent aim.

I think I got the hang of this! :vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> When using a public restroom, @Coastie dad always hits the urinal, but when he does flood the floor it is due to his excellent aim.
> 
> I think I got the hang of this! :vs_laugh:


I can see Cricket now, shaking her head in amazement &#8230; and disgust. :vs_cry:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Cricket is a wonderful person, just like our Watchman, and we are showing her we can be nice.



Doesn't mean we will, but we can.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Cricket is a wonderful person, just like our Watchman, and we are showing her we can be nice.
> 
> Doesn't mean we will, but we can.


 @Coastie dad is the sweetest sister I ever had!

*Someone violated the rules and has been lovingly punished!*


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Denton is always there to help a brother in need....and and the ladies say he does a good 3 legged race all by himself.

[video]https://gph.to/2xXvnpl[/video]

OK I tried...can't master the GIF...screw it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Denton is always there to help a brother in need....and and the ladies say he does a good 3 legged race all by himself.




There's my brother for whom I'd kill!

My brother is also an asshole.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

@Denton is the best older brother in the world because he always shares his iron man underoos that don't have the stains.:vs_blush:


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

@Coastie dad has a great signature line

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> You're supposed to say something nice about the person above you.
> 
> Inor always tips well and is never late on his subscription payment to Huffington Post.
> 
> See how easy that was?


Okay...

Coastie, Denton, Watchman, Squatch, Dwight, Slippy, OSFG, Deebo, Hawg, TJC, BlackDog, Smitty, MountainGirl, etc. are my friends. If you do not like all of them too, you suck!

How's that?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor's is honest to a fault...well at least as soon as be can find one he'll be honest to it anyways.... and admittedly I am his friend....but in fairness 
someone should have said something to me before I committed to it.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> Inor's is honest to a fault...well at least as soon as be can find one he'll be honest to it anyways.... and admittedly I am his friend....but in fairness
> someone should have said something to me before I committed to it.


OldSFGuy is one of the most fair fellas I know; he treats everyone with equal something or other.

Edit: Oh! Just remembered another thing about him. When I first joined, I asked him if his nick stood for "Old San Francisco Guy" and not only did he forgive me - he didn't kill me! Whatta great guy. 

***
And in the spirit of fairness, I think @*Bigfoot63* , @*jim-henscheli* , @*Camel923* and @*ilmostrog* are all pretty swell folks too - because they were left out of having something nice said about them during all these shenanigans and they didn't raise one stink about it!!
:vs_cool::vs-kiss:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

@Old SF Guy is not really that old but is definitely a Special Guy. He is generous with sharing his knowledge and astute with his observations.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

@MountainGirl 's posts are always fair and honest. I don't know her well, but I wish I did (calm down Tom). She always brings a smile to my face and a tingle to my ....toes.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Fangfarrier makes a skirt look good....Please do not say anything else about me....wait until the next person posts. I know more about me from you folks than I already want to know....

P.S. Mountain Girl....the key word is ...Yet.

Oh yeah,and his people invented "Golf"...because the Word "Fvck" had already been taken

Oh Jimmy H writes stuff real good.

Camel rarely rarely writes something I disagree with that I've read...

Bigfoot 63....you know what they say about people with big feet?





.....Big socks.

Damnit where is SLippy!!!! I wanna say something nice about my buddy Slippy.....


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@Old SF Guy Old SF guy is a generous man he would give you the shirt off of his back. You might want to take it home and wash it first but he really is a nice guy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Joe said:


> @Old SF Guy Old SF guy is a generous man he would give you the shirt off of his back. You might want to take it home and wash it first but he really is a nice guy.


One time my good friend @Joe (who is an excellent RN by trade) found a rectal thermometer in his pocket. Joe smartly just shook his head and grinned, wondering what Asshole had his pen...


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

I don't know any of you as well as I should but @Slippy often creates insightful posts as well as some humorous ones as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

ilmostrog said:


> I don't know any of you as well as I should but @*Slippy* often creates insightful posts as well as some humorous ones as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ilmostrog has the coolest looking avatar pic and if that's not him - it should be. :vs-kiss:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

MountainGirl always baths on a regular basis and is an advocate of using soap


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

@Maine-Marine has s the best at illiteration

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

